
Christmas is one of the biggest days of the year for hackers - fortran77
https://www.nbcnews.com/tech/tech-news/how-christmas-became-one-biggest-days-year-hackers-n1106451
======
ericalexander3
FUD article focusing on DDOS/Stresser/Booter incidents but doesn't share any
data to show an upward trend on Christmas.

Using this data on breaches we can see there's more incident/breach activity
in October than any other month.
[https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityBreach](https://github.com/ericalexanderorg/SecurityBreach)

~~~
mfer
Number of incidents and impact on people are different things, right. I wonder
when targets impacting more end-users end up happening. Taking out something
like the Playstation network or Netflix will have a large impact in that way.

------
vxNsr
This is less hacking and more script kiddies. Not really that interesting.

~~~
thosakwe
There must be some sort of Betteridge's Law about this. I swear, every time I
see the word "hackers" in a headline, it's always about either script kiddies,
phishing scams, simple passwords, or some other trivial breach.

~~~
JamesBarney
For most intents and purposes the world doesn't differentiate between hackers
and script kiddies.

The world cares about individuals breaking into systems and stealing or
breaking their stuff. They aren't particularly concerned about the technical
sophistication of said individuals.

------
dazhengca
I’d say anecdotally that this is true, though maybe not for ddos behavior; it
certainly makes sense to attack when less people are at the office

------
mikece
Not to mention all of the devices opened and connected to the internet today
-- without the new users stopping pull down updates and security patches
first...

------
JeanMarcS
My fail2ban is indeed singing jingle bells for the last 24h.

But as other stated, those are more scripts than « real » concerted attacks.

But on my small level, I confirm that holiday times (and not just those end of
the year holidays, but anytimes there are office closed days (and we have a
lot of them in France)) are always times where script/automatic attacks volume
are rising on my servers.

------
NelsonMinar
This was true even in the early 90s. A lot fewer syadamins at work means more
room to play.

------
bosky101
Victim today. None in past 10 years. But two international transactions at
travel portals. Luckily found and blocked the card for now.

